# Anyone know what a Black Metzner is?



## foxyrockmeister

I've never heard of one, but I'm reading a book (not particularly dog related) at the moment that has one in it and I was wondering what they looked like!
The book is translated into English from Norwegian (I think) so was wondering whether we know the breed as something else over here?


----------



## LahLahsDogs

A quick google suggests they might be some sort of Hyena type of dog...


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Ignore me, I've just answered my own question! After a bit of searching I found this:

_For those like me who wonder about the novels vicious black Metzner dog, supposedly related to the speckled hyena, a new friend in Denmark did some googling and found an interview in Swedish with the author (Nyheter - DN.SE ) in which Nesbo indicates that the dog is fictional. _

So, in fact there is no such thing!! Shame really, it sounded like a mean arse dog, I wanted to meet one!


----------



## E Ball

According to marywhipplereviews.com/jo-nesbo-the-redeemer-nordic-noir-norway/&#8206;, the black metzner in Jo Nesbo's recent book The Redeemer is a fictional breed.


----------



## Alistair

I also read this book & really wanted to find out about this "Metzener" breed. For some reason I thought it was a cross African Ridgeback/ Wild dog/Hyena.


----------



## foxiesummer

Don't worry soon some idiot is going to try and breed one.


----------



## Dombonhema

Spotted hyaena and African wild dogs are different genus from dogs and cannot cross breed with them. Hyaena are a completely different family and are more closely related to bears and the weasel family than dogs. No matter how many idiots try they’ll never breed one.


----------



## Lyracollie




----------

